# bookbinding press



## engraver (Sep 8, 2009)

looking for bookbinding handle press plan,
for now i have a bealtool threader and wood vises


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

See http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mrwizard/wkshps/shpnotes/press.pdf

Cheers

Peter


----------



## engraver (Sep 8, 2009)

but i have screw like this


----------



## engraver (Sep 8, 2009)

...and the question is ..how i fix the end of screw on the push plate?


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*converted arbor press*

I`v been planning to build one from an old cast iron arbor press something like two ton or so. It would be a "c" frame type. Thought of removing the rack and pinion and putting a rectangle block with a hole thru for the nut (3/4"acme thread )and put the block back where the rack would go and tighten down the gibbs.

John


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

Here`s a link to a pic to try to explain what I have in mind the ram would be removed and a square nut would be put in it`s place.

Photos - Phase II Arbor Press


----------

